
Tilt Five – augmented reality tabletop gaming - deltasepsilon
https://kickstarter.com/projects/tiltfive/holographic-tabletop-gaming
======
drallison
Tilt5's tabletop augmented realty system is awesome because it works. Multiple
users can share and interact with the same virtual/physical space.

